# Norton 360 reckons this site has malicious content



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Whilst on most counts, certainly in the flame room, it is probably right, I just thought I'd mention that Norton 360 suggests that this website as malicious content and I should look at it at my peril!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Brett of all people - ya noob! (Sorry) Get rid of Norton please, now! Norton probably does not fully understand some code written on the site therefore will flag it as being potentially harmful.

Internet Security (inc AV) -

www.kaspersky.com

AV and other stuff

http://free.grisoft.com/

Also consider Panda AV

(PS - hello!)


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

It's probably to do with the scripting for the adverts.

Rogue

ps- Hello to both of you


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Norton is rubbish, probably won't even find the real virus.
H.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Agreed, ditch Norton


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah got rid of Nrton and dont bother with McAfee either.


----------

